

Interfacing D to Legacy C++ Code [video] - StylifyYourBlog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkwaV6k6BmM

======
Aardwolf
Is C++ seriously considered "Legacy"?

C is 1st on TIOBE and C++ is 4th
([http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)).

~~~
chadzawistowski
I don't think the 'legacy' distinction is on the language, but a specific
codebase. It's certainly possible to have a C++ codebase over 20 years old,
which I would consider 'legacy'.

